

The complete guide to Microsoft Office 2010 - HoneyAndSilicon
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/13/the-complete-guide-to-microsofts-office-2010/

======
jcromartie
What does "anyway" mean?

~~~
vegashacker
Seriously. Can the editors please fix this headline?

------
trezor
What's up with the headline? Did anyone seriously expect Microsoft not to come
with an updated version of Office just because Google has some (currently)
vague plans about a Netbook OS?

I think some people overestimate people's general willingness to run crucial
applications in a browser.

~~~
Mystalic
Seriously people, You can disagree with me if you'd like, but Office has been
solid software that has become the industry standard. It's done an admirable
job in recent years.

~~~
nkohari
I'm not sure who would disagree with this. Love it or hate it, Office is a
behemoth.

